# 3D-Printed Trunk Lid Clip Replacement



## macaddict111 (Jun 13, 2018)

Hey all!

I keep the trunk "privacy lid" installed, and unfortunately shut it on a tall box a while back which broke a side plastic retaining clip (see photos below). The only replacement part I could find was the whole lid for about $150. It just so happens I have a 3D printer and CAD software (Rhino), so I just modeled and printed a new one myself!

I figured someone on here would have broken their's as well. If you have a 3D printer, I'm happy to send you the STL file for free so you can make your own. If you don't, I'm happy to print and mail you one at cost, let's say $10 for the material plus shipping (happy to send overseas too, just gets expensive). Just message me, I have both sides modeled!


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

macaddict111 said:


> Hey all!
> 
> I keep the trunk "privacy lid" installed, and unfortunately shut it on a tall box a while back which broke a side plastic retaining clip (see photos below). The only replacement part I could find was the whole lid for about $150. It just so happens I have a 3D printer and CAD software (Rhino), so I just modeled and printed a new one myself!
> 
> ...


Brilliant, well done


----------



## scratchyratface (Mar 16, 2017)

I had to comment on this just to say 'well done sir!'


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

Nice one! 8)

How strong is the plastic compared to the original?

Won't be long before these are a common DIYers tool, the prices aren't bad now.


----------



## macaddict111 (Jun 13, 2018)

Not exaggerating to say probably 2-3 times stronger. Original is made of ABS which is quite brittle. This I wouldn't hesitate to drive over.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

excellent job!


----------



## simon221174 (Feb 23, 2019)

This is great news, you may have saved me a shed load of money. Could you provide a link to download the file and i'll try it out on my new 3D printer. I knew there was a good reason to buy this new printer 

Many thanks, Simon


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

:lol: I can see a parts printing section appearing on the forum very soon


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

I have these non functional bumper vents and..... :lol:

Good effort OP!


----------



## macaddict111 (Jun 13, 2018)

simon221174 said:


> This is great news, you may have saved me a shed load of money. Could you provide a link to download the file and i'll try it out on my new 3D printer. I knew there was a good reason to buy this new printer
> 
> Many thanks, Simon


simon221174 check your PM's


----------



## simon221174 (Feb 23, 2019)

Hey macaddict111, I can't PM at the moment, because I'm a new user. But i have an old Email address you could send it to.
simon.3 @ hotmail. co. uk

cheers matey


----------



## macaddict111 (Jun 13, 2018)

Hey everyone sorry for the delay, I went through three revisions to get the clip width/firmness correct. It's perfect now!

I've posted the item on Thingiverse so anyone can download the STL's. You can find it here:

https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:3548837

I have a super-calibrated 3D printer, and this print may be challenging due to the supports and small clearances if someone is a printing newbie or has a home-brew machine. Let me know how it goes if you print it yourself, and as always just PM me and I can print one for you.


----------

